# window bench



## steel6 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to make a window bench for my foyer that holds shoes underneath. I dont want to mount it to the wall, want to make it moveable. I would like to enclose the shoe storage so it cannot be seen, any ideas? 2x4 frame, kitchen cabinets for base, please help.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This one attaches to the wall but it would pretty much be a matter of making something like a smaller blanket chest. I did a hinged lid on this with breadboard ends. 
If you want to get it close to the wall, remove the base molding and recut it so it fits to the sides of your chest/seat.
This was frame and panel but the way you want yours to look is up to you.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

I built a "Decon's Bench" for just that purpose. Easy to do, I don't have any pic's, I am sure that there is lots of plans out there.

Mine is 16" deep by 42" wide and about 32" high, with a seat that is hinged.

Mine is made out of pine, because it is tuff to find anything else up here outside of s-p-f

ralph


----------



## monay (Aug 11, 2009)

*wood movie box*

how do u think if every dvd box is made by wood????????????


_____________________________________________________________
url=http://www.mycollects.com/products/Navy-NCIS-Naval-Criminal-Investigative-Service-Seasons-1-6-DVD-Boxset-DVDS-1671.html]ncis 1-6 dvd boxset[/url]
 *House M.D Seasons 1-5 DVD Boxset*


----------

